# Eggplants again



## In the Kitchen (Aug 2, 2006)

Saw the thread for Japanese eggplants do you think I can use w/regular ones? What is your favorite eggplant recipe for main dish?  They are tired of Moussaka.  I always thought that was best because of all the ingredients involved.  Now they tell me fix something else.  Have to fix it tomorrow night.  08/03.


----------



## FryBoy (Aug 2, 2006)

*Yang Chow Egg Plant In Hot Spicy Garlic Sauce*

I have several favorites. Here's one from a famous Chinese restaurant in Los Angeles. 

*YANG CHOW EGG PLANT IN HOT SPICY GARLIC SAUCE*

vegetable oil
1 pound Japanese egg plant, cut into 3 x 1 inch pieces
1 tablespoon minced ginger root
1 tablespoon minced garlic
1/3 pound ground pork or chicken
1/2 cup shredded bamboo shoots
2 tablespoons cooking wine (sherry works well)
1/3 cup chicken broth
2 tablespoons soy sauce
1 teaspoon vinegar
chile oil to taste
1/2 tablespoon cornstarch 
1 tablespoon water 
1 tablespoon minced green onion 
1 teaspoon sesame oil

Heat two tablespoons vegetable oil in skillet. Add egg plant pieces fry two to three minutes until golden. Remove from pan and drain on paper towels.

Combine 1 teaspoon vegetable oil, ginger, and garlic in wok. Heat until hot. Add pork, bamboo shoots, wine, broth, soy sauce, sugar, vinegar, and chile oil to taste. Cook and stir until sauce begins to boil.

Add eggplant and toss to coat well. Bring to boil and cook 30 seconds longer. 

Mix cornstarch with water to make paste; stir into sauce mixture and cook 30 seconds. Turn heat off. 

Add green onions and sesame oil.

Makes two main course servings, or three to four appetizer servings.


----------



## QSis (Aug 2, 2006)

Well, eggplant parmesan springs to mind, of course.  

Add chicken or veal for a very filling dish.

Lee


----------



## FryBoy (Aug 2, 2006)

*Eggplant Enchiladas*

Here's another -- this is better than you would ever imagine:

*EGGPLANT ENCHILADAS*

2 tablespoons butter
1 1/2 pounds eggplant, cut into 1/2-inch cubes
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 onion, chopped
1 green pepper, chopped
4 ounce can diced chilies
2 1/2 cups shredded cheddar cheese
salt and pepper
2 cans enchilada sauce (10 ounces each)
one dozen corn tortillas
plain yogurt
chopped cilantro

Melt butter in skillet and sauté egg plant and garlic until soft, about 15 minutes. Add onion and green pepper, cook 10 minutes more. Add chilies, 1 1/2 cups cheese, and salt and pepper, and mix well.

Heat enchilada sauce until steamy in small frying pan. Dip a tortilla in sauce until soft; spoon vegetable mixture down center and roll to enclose filling. Arrange in greased 9 x 13 pan. Repeat with each tortilla. Cover all with remaining sauce and cheese.

Bake, uncovered, 20 minutes at 350° (if cold, baked, covered with foil for 20 minutes, then uncovered 20 minutes).

Serve with yogurt and chopped cilantro.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 2, 2006)

_ITK,_
_anytime my family see eggplant on the counter, the first question they ask is are ya gonna fry it mom?  That of all the way's we make it is the favorite here. JUst slice it without peeling, about 1/2 inch thick, then dip in flour, then egg beaten with a little milk and then back into the flour, put into a skillet with hot veggie oil and fry til golden brown, place on cookie sheet sprinkle with salt and pepper if you want and keep warm til all is fried. It's great this way, if you really want to do more you can get all the slices done, then top each one with some fresh lemon juice mixed with a little evoo, crushed garlic, chopped parsley and a little white wine, spoon lightly over slices then top with provolone cheese, put under broiler to melt cheese and enjoy._

_kadesma _


----------



## FryBoy (Aug 2, 2006)

*Eggplant Lasagna*

And another:

*EGGPLANT LASAGNA*

Eggplant

1 large egg plant, cut into 3/8-inch thick slices (about 16 slices)
olive oil
salt and pepper

Arrange eggplant slices in single layer on two baking sheets that have been lightly coated with olive oil. Lightly brush or spray tops of eggplant with olive oil and season with salt and pepper to taste. Broil eggplant on high, one baking sheet at a time, about 5 to 8 inches from heat source, until soft and lightly browned, about 2 1/2 minutes. Use spatula to turn slices, and season with salt and pepper. Broil 2 1/2 minutes more. Repeat with other baking sheet. Set aside.

Ricotta

1 container part-skim ricotta cheese (15 ounces)
1/4 cup grated Romano cheese
1 egg
1 cup basil leaves, stems removed, loosely packed

Put ricotta, Romano cheese, egg and basil in bowl of food processor and mix well, about one minute. Set aside.

Assembly

1 jar spicy tomato sauce (24 ounces)
12 "no-boil" lasagna noodles
2 cups shredded part-skim mozzarella cheese
1/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese 

Lightly coat a 9 x 13 x 2 inch baking dish with olive oil. Spread 1 cup sauce in pan. Place 6 lasagna noodles over sauce, slightly overlapping. Spread half the ricotta mixture over noodles. Top with 8 eggplant slices. Sprinkle eggplant with 1 cup mozzarella cheese. Repeat layers. Finish with remaining sauce and grated Parmesan cheese. 

Bake, uncovered, at 350° until bubbling and lightly browned, about 55 minutes. Let rest 10 minutes before serving.

Note: if you use regular lasagna noodles instead of the "no-boil" type, use only 6 noodles, cover the uncooked lasagna with plastic wrap and leave it on the refrigerator overnight to soften the noodles. Let it come to room temperature and uncover before baking.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 3, 2006)

This is my favorite way of fixing eggplant - you can use any type in this dish.

*Braised Eggplant, Szechuan Style*
 
(Adapted from Madame Chu’s Chinese Cooking School by Grace Zia Chu
 
Ingredients:
 
1 large eggplant
2 tablespoons of fermented black beans, soaked in warm water to cover for 20 minutes
1 tablespoon hot Asian chili paste/sauce
1 tablespoon soy sauce
1 teaspoon sugar
1 tablespoon fresh ginger, minced
4 cloves of garlic, minced
1/4 pound (about a cup) ground meat (beef, pork, chicken, or turkey)
Vegetable oil
Water
Wok or large skillet with a cover
White rice for serving
 
Preparation:
 
Peel eggplant.  Slice into approximately 1-1/2” thick slices, then cut the slices into quarters.  Make 2 cuts not quite all the way through on each quarter.  This will allow the eggplant pieces to cook quickly & evenly, as well as help them to absorb more of the sauce.
 
Drain the soaked fermented black beans & mash with the minced garlic to a rough paste.  Add the chili paste, sugar, soy sauce, & ¼ cup cold water.  Stir.
 
Cooking Procedure:
 
Heat a few tablespoons of oil in a wok or large skillet until hot, but not smoking.  Add ground meat & stir fry for about 2 minutes.  Add minced ginger & continue stir frying for another minute.  Add eggplant pieces & continue stir frying for another 5 minutes.  Add in the sauce mixture & stir thoroughly until well mixed.  Sprinkle 3-4 tablespoons of water over all, turn the heat down to low/medium low, cover, & allow to cook for another 5 minutes or until the eggplant pieces are tender to your preference.  Serve hot over white rice.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 3, 2006)

As far as fixing eggplant for using in lasagna, eggplant parmagian, or eggplant parmagian sandwiches, I NEVER fry my eggplant any more.  I find them much much more tasty (& less greasy!), by broiling them.  I just place the slices on a baking sheet, brush them with extra virgin olive oil, sprinkle them with dried oregano, granulated garlic, & crushed red pepper flakes, & broil until tender.  Then flip them over & do the same on the other side.

Delicious - & better for you.


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 3, 2006)

*Greek Eggplant Salad*

makes 8 servings 

2 large eggplants (the long, thinner ones work best) 
2 garlic cloves, finely chopped 
1 egg yolk 
1/2 teaspoon Dijon mustard 
1/2 cup extra virgin olive oil 
juice of 2 lemons 
salt to taste 
1/3 pound Feta cheese 
about 1/3 pound Kalamata olives 


1. Heat oven to 450 degrees F. Pierce eggplants with a fork in several places. Place them directly on the rack in the heated oven and bake until soft, about 20 minutes. Cool and peel. Dice pulp with a knife. 

2. Mix oil, egg yolk, garlic, lemon, mustard and salt in a lmixing bowl large enough to hold all the eggplant pieces. Whisk to emulsify Put eggplant pulp in the bowl and use two forks to toss with the dressing to coat well. Add pitted Kalamata olives and chunks of fresh Feta cheese (cut about the same size as the olives) to the mix. Toss to combine. Refrigerate several hours so flavors can meld. (Overnight is fine!) 

3. Serve at room temperature on Lavosh or toasted pita, or as a side dish with grilled chicken, fish or lamb. 

FYI: I like French Feta the best... I find it has the right degree of salt for my palate.. quite a bit less than the Greek or Bulgarian).


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 3, 2006)

*All*

We could have eggplant everyday w/all the posted recipes.  I am so happy there is someone else beside my family who like eggplant and know how to fix it.  I stop people in store and ask how they would fix it.  Most of them tell me too much of a bother. I just wonder what do they eat?   This is just one other reason I like to comment here because I learn somet hing that will help my family.  I hope this site will continue forever.  A big thank you to the ones who keep it going so well.  I never have to worry about any abuse here.  Now if they could only help when I am on the highway going to the store to shop for ingredients!  Well, can't have everything.  You all are big help to me personally as I don't even look at tv or my cookbooks.  This is such help.  Hurrah for eggplant!


----------



## karadekoolaid (Aug 3, 2006)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> We could have eggplant everyday w/all the posted recipes... Hurrah for eggplant!


 
*Aubergine Molee*: 
4 large eggplants, sliced horizontally
1 small onion, diced
2 cloves garlic, mashed
1 tsp whole cumin seeds
1 tsp turmeric powder
2 fresh chillies, chopped (optional)
2 tbsps grated coconut
about 250 ml coconut milk
salt to taste 
Ghee or clarified butter or canola oil for frying. 

Sprinkle the aubergine slices with salt and turmeric. Submerge in water and leave to soak for about an hour. 
Remove, pat dry and fry gently until almost browned. 
Remove from the fat and place on kitchen towels. 
In the same fat ( if any remains; if not, add a little more) fry the onion until barely soft. ADd the cumin seeds,the garlic and the chopped chillies and stir fry for about 30 seconds. Add the grated coconut, stir once or twice, then add the coconut milk. Bring to a boil, then lower to a simmer. Add the aubergine slices once more to heat through.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 7, 2006)

FryBoy said:
			
		

> Here's another -- this is better than you would ever imagine:
> 
> *EGGPLANT ENCHILADAS*
> 
> ...



Well, I 'started' w/this one.  Was a winner, no leftovers and only asked for more.  Had to double this recipe as they all wanted second helping.  Only question: how did you keep the enchildas together?  I put seam on the bottom but seems couldn't get too much filling in them.  Is there some hint about keeping filling in enchildas?  Seems as I filled them had to hurry and lay them in the dish to bake.  

Thanks again.


----------

